# ما هو اليورانيوم الناضب او المستنفذ



## هانى شرف الدين (27 يونيو 2006)

ما هو اليورانيوم الناضب

تهدف عملية تخصيب اليورانيوم إلى استخراج اليورانيوم-235 الذي يستخدم في صناعة الأسلحة النووية الانشطارية من خام اليورانيوم الطبيعي الذي يكون معظم محتواه هو من اليورانيوم-238 غير النشط. وتنتج من هذه العملية مخلفات يكون محتواها من اليورانيوم-235 قد نضب تقريبا ولهذا تسمى اليورانيوم الناضب. وتخرج هذه المخلفات على شكل سادس فلوريد اليورانيوم UF6. 
وتكون النسبة الوزنية لليورانيوم-235 في اليورانيوم الناضب (بعد عملية التخصيب) مابين 0.2 إلى 0.3% أي حوالي 30-40% من وزن اليورانيوم-235 في خام اليورانيوم الطبيعي (قبل عملية التخصيب) كما يبين الجدول التالي. ويتطلب تخفيض هذه النسبة تكاليف إضافية.
نظائر اليورانيوم في مخلفات اليورانيوم الناضب الناتجة من تخصيب اليورانيوم الطبيعي 
(تخصيب لغاية 3.5 % يورانيوم-235) 
المجموع U-234 U-235 U-238 
100 % 0.0008976% 0.2% 99.799% الوزن %
100 % 14.2% 1.1% 84.7% النشاطية %
14,656 Bq 2,076 Bq 160 Bq 12,420 Bq النشاطية / لكل غم مخلفات
خلال أشهر قليلة تتزايد النشاطية الإشعاعية للثوريوم-234 والبلوتونيوم-234م إلى القيم المبينة في الرسم البياني أدناه. وهكذا فالنشاطية الإشعاعية الكلية في اليورانيوم الناضب تبقى ثابتة لمدة عشرة آلاف سنة. ثم يبدأ تزايد الثوريوم-230 وكل ما ينتج عنه في سلسلة الانحلال. وبعد حوالي مئة ألف سنة، يتزايد اليورانيوم-234 إلى المستوى البين في الرسم البياني مما يعزز تزايد الثوريوم-230 ونواتجه الانحلالية. وبعد حوالي مليوني سنة تصبح جميع النويدات (أنوية العناصر المشعة) في حالة اتزان طويل الأمد وتصل النشاطية الإشعاعية قيمتها العظمى، وتبقى على هذا المستوى لمدة مليار سنة. 


بهذا فاليورانيوم الناضب يتميز بخاصية غير عادية هي أنه يصبح أكثر خطورة بمرور الزمن. ويجب أخذ هذا في الحسبان عند التصرف به كمخلفات على المدى الطويل. وإذا كان فلوريد اليورانيوم يحوي يورانيوم أعيد استخدامه من وقود مستهلك فإن النويدات الأثقل لليورانيوم-236 و 237 ينتهي بها الأمر لتكون ضمن المخلفات وكذلك النبتونيوم-237 والبلوتونيوم-239. 
نظائر اليورانيوم في مخلفات اليورانيوم الناضب الناتج من إعادة استخدام الوقود المستهلك 
(مخصب أصلا إلى 3.5% ثم مستهلك ومتروك بعدها لفترة خمس سنوات قبل إعادة التدوير )
المجموع U-234 U-235 U-236 U-238 
100% 0.001939% 0.2% 0.2266% 99.571% الوزن %
100% 20% 0.71% 24.1% 55.2% النشاطية %
22,470 Bq 4,485 Bq 160 Bq 5,429 Bq 12,396 Bq النشاطية/ غم مخلفات 
وتحفظ معظم المخلفات من فلوريد اليورانيوم في أسطوانات فولاذية توضع فيما يسمى ساحات الأسطوانات بجانب مفاعلات تخصيب اليورانيوم. وهذه الساحات المكشوفة للشمس والعوامل الجوية تجعل الأسطوانات عرضة للتآكل. لذا يجب المحافظة عليها بتجديد طلائها من وقت لآخر وهذا يتطلب تحريكها مما يسبب أخطارا أخرى نتيجة حدوث تشققات محتملة في أجسام بعض الاسطوانات المتآكلة أو من أخطاء في عملية الحمل. وفي الواقع يجب أخذ أسوأ الاحتمالات بعين الاعتبار من قبيل الكارثة التي يمكن أن تحدث لو تحطمت طائرة في إحدى ساحات الاسطوانات. 


اليورانيوم المنضب المشع هو معدن كثافته 1.7 مرات أثقل من الرصاص. وعندما تصيب قذيفة ذات رأس من اليورانيوم المنضب إحدى الدبابات أو ناقلة جنود مصفحة فإنها تشعل بشدة وتصهر حرارتها معدن الفولاذ وتستمر مخترقة الدبابة مهما كانت درجة تصفيحها، وتحرق جميع من بداخلها فورا. إن الحرارة الشديدة الناجمة تقوم بتحويل اليورانيوم المنضب لغبار مكون من جزيئات دقيقة سامة لأكسيد هذا المعدن التقيل، وهذه الجزيئات ذات نشاط إشعاعي. يمكن لهذا الغبار أن ينتقل بواسطة الرياح لمئات الكيلومترات. وعندما يدخل هذا الغبار إلى الجسم سواء عن طريق التنفس أو الأكل فإنه يسبب ضررا ناجم عن التسمم الكيماوي والإشعاعي في كل من القصبات والشعب الهوائية بالرئة وأيضا ضررا للكلى والكبد والعظام.
اليورانيوم المنضب هو مادة ذات إشعاع نشط بمستوى منخفض تتخلف عن اليورانيوم المستخدم كوقود في المفاعلات النووية أو بعد القيام بصناعة القنابل الذرية. تم اختراع الذخيرة المصنوعة منها بواسطة الجيش الأمريكي في السبعينات من القرن الماضي. وصممت خصيصا للقيام بتدمير الدبابة الروسية من نوع T-72. وعندما تصيب القذيفة تلك الدبابة فإن اليورانيوم يحترق ويصبح حادا وتنتج حرارة شديدة، وكل هذا يسهل مواصلة اختراق القذيفة لفولاذ تصفيح الدبابة.

لم يتح تجربة تلك الذخيرة بشكل تام وعلى الطبيعة في المعركة حتى 1991 عندما بدأت الدبابات الأمريكية وطائرات وارثوج A-10 تستخدم هذه الذخيرة لتخترق دباباتT-72 الروسية وتفجرها وتحرق من بداخلها.

حدوث مرض السرطان وإمكانية التسبب في ضرر للجينات
إن استخدام اليورانيوم المنضب في الحرب ضد العراق سبب في آلاف الإصابات بمرض السرطان بين المدنيين في العراق. كما أن ما يسمى بأعراض مرض حرب الخليج التي يعاني منها العديد من الجنود من أفراد القوات الأمريكية والأوربية هي بسبب تعرضهم للإشعاع الناجم عن اليورانيوم المنضب. وإضافة لهذا فقد بدأت تظهر آلاف من حالات التشوه بين الأطفال العراقيين الذين ولدوا بعد الحرب. كما أن نسبة عالية أطفال الجنود الذين شاركوا بالحرب ولدوا وبهم تشويهات أو يعانون من أمراض حادة. 

أطلق الأمريكيون والبريطانيون ما بين 300-800 طن من اليورانيوم المنضب المشع بشكل ذخيرة توزعت في صحراء الكويت وجنوب العراق. إن الغبار الكيماوي السام الناجم عن هذه الذخيرة يتطاير في أرجاء هذه المنطقة وتتنفسه رئات الرجال والنساء والأطفال سيئي الحظ. وأصبح هذا الغبار الخطر مستقرا الآن بشكل مؤكد في كل من المياه والتربة والنباتات والحيوانات وكذلك الإنسان.
اليورانيوم المنضب هو المادة التي تتبقى بعد العملية التي يتم فيها انتاج اليورانيوم المخصب الذي يستعمل في الأسلحة الذرية وفي المفاعلات النووية المستعملة في محطات انتاج الطاقة للأغراض السلمية. وكما في اليورانيوم الطبيعي، نجد أن كلاهما مواد سامة ونشطة إشعاعيا.

يوجد أكثر من بليون رطل من اليورانيوم المنضب في الولايات المتحدة، ويجب أن يتم تخزين هذه الكمية أو التخلص منها بطريقة آمنة. إن هذا اليورانيوم له نصف عمر مشع مدته 4.4 بليون سنة. ومن الناحية العملية يمكن اعتباره مادة تبقى مشعة إلى الأبد. وبسبب هذا فإن حكومة الولايات المتحدة تقدم مادة اليورانيوم المنضب مجانا لمصانع الأسلحة. وبسبب أن هذه المادة ذات كثافة عالية وهي أكثر 1,7 مرات من كثافة الرصاص. وعندما تتحول هذه المادة إلى قذائف فإن بإمكان هذه القذائف أن تخترق الفولاذ. وبالإضافة لذلك فإن إصطدامها بالفولاذ يجعلها تسخن لدرجة شديدة مما يسبب احتراقها. ويعتبر فعلا مؤثرا جدا في تدمير الدبابات والعربات المصفحة.

عند احتراق اليورانيوم المنضب فإنه يتحول لأجزاء دقيقة سامة ومشعة من أوكسيد اليورانيوم، حيث تتطاير كغبار مع الهواء لأميال عديدة في كل مكان. وتصل هذه الجزيئات إلى داخل جسم الإنسان عن طريق التنفس غالبا أو عن طريق الفم. إن دخول ولو جزء صغير من هذا الغبار لأعضاء الجسم يمكن أن يسبب مرضا يتراوح من الصداع في الرأس إلى الإصابة بالسرطان.

وكما كان اليورانيوم المنضب مؤثرا جدا في تدمير الدبابات والعربات المصفحة، فإنه أيضا مؤثرا جدا على الأنسان والبيئة أيضا.

هناك ما بين 300 – 800 طن من اليورانيوم المنضب على شكل غبار وبقايا ذخائر تركتها القوات الأمريكية والبريطانية متناثرة في الصحراء بكل من الكويت والعراق وشمال العربية السعودية أثناء الحرب. هذه الكميات من ذخيرة اليورانيوم المنضب استعملت بطريقة وحشية ضارة بالإنسان والبيئة وبدون أي اعتبار للمشاكل الصحية والبيئية في المستقبل. ولم يترك اليورانيوم المنضب حتى من استعملوه لقتل العراقيين، فمن بين 697,000 جندي امريكي اشتركوا في الحرب، فإن 130,000 قد اشتكوا من مشاكل صحية تتراوح ما بين مشاكل في الجهاز التنفسي إلى مشاكل صحية في الكبد والكلية وفقدان الذاكرة والصداع والتعب المستمر والحمى وانخفاض ضغط الدم مما أطلقوا عليه بظاهرة حرب الخليج. وبالإضافة لهذا فإن هناك زيادة ملحوظة في أمراض السرطان والتشوهات الخلقية في أطفالهم حديثي الولادة.

في العراق فإن الإحصائيات التي أجريت على مجموعات من السكان يعيشون في مناطق البصرة التي كانت مسرحا للقصف باليورانيوم المنضب تبين زيادة خمسة أضعاف في أمراض السرطان عما كانت عليه قبل العدوان الأمريكي. وثلاثة مرات زيادة في حالات الإجهاض، وحوالي ثلاثة مرات زيادة في تشوهات المواليد. يضاف لما سببه اليورانيوم المشع من أضرار أيضا ما سببه العدوان من تدمير للبيئة بسبب تدمير مصادر المياه وأنظمة الصرف والمصانع ومحطات تكرير البترول ومصانع المواد الكيماوية والإنتاج وغيرها. 
غبار إوكسيد اليورانيوم والذي يتكون كنتيجة للحرارة الشديدة والمكثفة التي تنتج عن اصطدام اليورانيوم المنضب واختراقه لمعدن الدبابة أو الناقلة... يحتوي على مخاطر كل من المواد السامة والإشعاع الذري. إن الأشخاص عندما يعملون على هذه المواد أو بداخل الناقلات الملوثة يمكن أن يقومون بتداول هذا الغبار سواء باستنشاقه أو بملامسته أو بدخوله للجسم بطريقة أو بأخرى.

هذا الأوكسيد غير قابل للذوبان وهذا يعني أن استنشاقة يجعله عالقا بالرئتين لمدة طويلة وبالتالي فإن هذا يحمل مخاطر الإصابة بالسرطان بسبب الإشعاع. كما أن دخول الغبار الى الجسم عن طريق الفم يحمل أيضا مخاطر كل من التسمم والإشعاع.

لقد أطلقت أكثر من 14.000 قذيفة من نوع 120ملم و 105ملم، وكذلك أكثر من 940.000 قذيفة صغيرة من نوع 25ملم و 30ملم في حرب الخليج ضد القوات العراقية ، وأدى هذا إلى تناثر 300 ألى 800 طن من بقايا اليورانيوم المنضب في كل من الكويت وجنوب العراق.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (27 يونيو 2006)

ومع التأكيدات العلمية والعملية لما يسببه اليورانيوم المنضب من أضرار إلا أن المسئولين الرسميين عن هذه الجرائم ينفون إمكانية حدوثها مما يسبب استمرار وتواصل حدوث المشاكل الصحية بين المدنيين والعسكريين وكذلك الأضرار البيئية المتسبب عن تلوث البيئة بسبب تناثر اليورانيوم المنضب فيها. ومثال واحد فقط لما يحدث في مجال التلوث ففي الحادي عشر من يوليو سنة 1991 التهمت النيران قاعدة أمريكية في منطقة الدوحة الملاصقة تقريبا لأطراف مدينة الكويت، وسببت تدمير أكثر من 660 قذيفة كبيرة من اليورانيوم المنضب التي تستخدمها الدبابات، و9720 قذيفة صغيرة، وأربعة دبابات من نوع مجهزة بذخيرة اليورانيوم. اكثر من أربعة أطنان من ذخائر اختراق المعدات المصنوعة من اليورانيوم دمرت بالكامل في هذا الحريق مما عرض الجنود وكذلك المدنيين الكويتين لاستنشاق غبار أوكسيد اليورانيوم. ومع العلم بمخاطر ذلك إلا أن المجرمين قد غطوا على هذه المخاطر وتستروا عليها معرضين من يعيش في الكويت لهذا الخطر المستمر
عند قصف الدروع بقذائف اليورانيوم المنضب فإن هذه القذائف تحترق عندما تصدم فولاذ الدرع، وينتج عن الإنفجار ضباب مكون دقائق المادة المحترقة التي تتناثر بعيدا في كل مكان على مساحة كبيرة. إن هذه الجزيئات الدقيقة يمكن أن يستنشقها الإنسان أو تدخل للجسم عن طريق الفم. وتصبح مراكز نشطة لنشر الإشعاع ذو المستوى المنخفض والذي يمكن أن يتسبب في إحداث السرطان

إن كميات ضخمة من اليورانيوم المنضب التي تم استعمالها في المعارك ضد القوات العراقية والتي تتراوح بين 300 – 800 طن هي الآن متناثرة في أنحاء مختلفة من الكويت وجنوب العراق.

الكويت تخفي دوما المعلومات التي تبين ضرر اليورانيوم على صحة الإنسان، فوزارة الصحة الكويتية ذكرت مرارا أن أسلحة اليوارنيوم المنضب التي استخدمت في حرب الخليج لم يكن لها أثر مضر على الإنسان أو البيئة... 

أما في مستشفيات الولادة والأطفال الموجود في البصرة جنوب العراق، فإنه حالات السرطان بين الأطفال قد تضاعفت بعد انتهاء الحرب لما يقارب خمس مرات عن عدد الحالات التي كانت قبل الحرب. وكانت هناك زيادة كبيرة جدا في حالات سرطان الدم بين الأطفال في المناطق الجنوبية في العراق.

كذلك تشير التقارير الحكومية العراقية بزيادة قدرها ثلاثة مرات في حالات فقدان الجنين قبل الولادة وذلك إذا كان الأب قد شارك في الحرب عنه في الذين لم يشاركوا. وتقول وزارة الصحة العراقية إن حالات الإصابة بالسرطان ازدادت من 6555 عام 1989 إلى 10931 حالة عام 1997، لاسيما في المناطق التي قصفت بقنابل قوات الأمريكية أثناء حرب الخليج. ويصر العراق منذ سنوات على أن هناك علاقة بين اليورانيوم المنضب المستخدم في الأسلحة الخارقة للدروع التي استخدمت في حرب الخليج وزيادة عدد العراقيين الذين يعانون من سرطان الدم وسرطان الرئة والجلد والجهاز الهضمي. كما يتهم العراق القوى الغربية بالتسبب في وفاة الآلاف بالسرطان وتشوه الأجنة بسبب استخدام القذائف المزودة باليورانيوم المنضب أثناء حرب الخليج عام 1991. وقد طالب العراق الأمم المتحدة والهيئات الدولية المعنية بالتحقيق في آثار الذخائر المزودة باليورانيوم المنضب التي استعملها الحلفاء ضده في حرب الخليج وإعلام الرأي العام العالمي بآثاره الصحية.

وتأتي مطالبة العراق وسط تنامي المخاوف مما بات يسمى بمتلازمة البلقان، في ضوء تقارير عن ظهور السرطان بين الأفراد الذين شاركوا في قوات حفظ السلام بقيادة حلف الأطلسي في البوسنة وكوسوفو حيث استخدم اليورانيوم المنضب.

منظمة الصحة العالمية تدرس الآن الآثار الصحية لليورانيوم المنضب الذي استخدم في القذائف الحربية التي أطلقتها قوات القوات الأمريكية والبريطانية على العراق عام 1991. كما أن برنامج الأمم المتحدة للتنمية والوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية أمس يدرسان إرسال بعثات لتقصي الحقائق إلى العراق والبوسنة ويوغسلافيا لدراسة آثار التعرض لليورانيوم المنضب.

وقد أثار استخدام حلف شمال الأطلسي (الناتو) لذخيرة اليورانيوم المنضب ضجة كبيرة في أوروبا بسبب تقارير عن ظهور اللوكيميا (سرطان الدم) بين الأفراد الذين شاركوا في قوات حفظ السلام في البوسنة وكوسوفو حيث استخدمت هذه الذخيرة. وذكرت الأمم المتحدة أنها توصلت إلى أدلة أولية على وجود نشاط إشعاعي في ثمانية من المواقع التي تعرضت لغارات حلف الناتو في كوسوفو عام 1999. وجاء إعلان الأمم المتحدة عقب الاختبار الذي أجرته في 11 موقعا تعرضت للقصف بذخائر تحتوي على اليورانيوم المنضب. ويقول برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة إن أدلة وجود النشاط الإشعاعي تعتبر نتائج أولية لاختبارات ما تزال تجرى في مختبرات بكل من السويد وسويسرا وإيطاليا وبريطانيا والنمسا. وأعلن البرنامج أن التقرير النهائي للتحقيق سيعلن في مارس/ آذار القادم.

وكانت عدة دول قد أعربت عن قلقها من استخدام اليورانيوم المنضب أثناء الحرب في كوسوفو عام 1999 وحرب البوسنة بين الأعوام 1992 و1995.

واليورانيوم المنضب هو ما يبقى من اليورانيوم الطبيعي عندما ينتزع منه اليورانيوم المشع المستعمل في المفاعلات النووية المدنية أو لصنع القنابل الذرية.

وقد كتبت روز في منتدى الفزيائين العرب عن اثار اليورانيوم المنضب


Physics Rose كتب" 
أولاً: تأثير طاقة إشعاع اليورانيوم على مجالات الظل الشحني المرافق للبناء المادي لظفيرة (مكمن شيفرة الحياة) بأشرطتها وحلزونها، مما يؤدي إلى تعطيل توقيتاتها الحيوية وبالتالي تعطيل وظائف أخرى في أماكن متعددة من الجسم الإنساني، أو أن الإشعاع القادم هذا قد يضغط على العرش الظل بما يجعله يقدم وظيفة على أخرى قد حان وقتها بالنسبة لوظائف الجسم ومعاني الحياة السليمة، وهذا يؤدي إلى غرائب في مميزات الحياة. تبدو حتماً في أعراض مرضية غير معتادة، فلا يمكن تشخيصها باعتبارها من غير الثوابت المعروفة .......

في واقعنا، كما هو الحال في ما يعاني منه الجنود الذين شاركوا في حرب الخليج من الغربيين صانعي هذا السلاح ومستعمليه، إذ يعانون من أعراض مرضية تبدو في اضطرابات وظيفية حيوية لا يعرفون لها سبباً، فبعدها لا تشخيص صائب وبالتالي فلا علاج ناجع إلا المسكنات للألم، وهو ما يحصل الآن وبكثرة عند عشرات الآلاف من العراقيين ضحايا القصف في حرب الخليج الثانية، ويفترض أن تكون هناك أعداد كبيرة من الضحايا في الكويت وفي السعودية إلا أن الإعلام لم يتطرق لها أو أغفلها بإيعاز. 
ثانياً:.... تأثير طاقة إشعاع اليورانيوم إذا كانت بمقدار أقوى من الحالة الأولى؛ حيث يخترق الإشعاع التركيب الجزيئي للحامض النووي الـ(DNA) من خلال اختراق دائم لظله الشحني وتدميره مما يؤدي إلى زيادة في تكاثر الخلايا في الأنسجة المتعرضة للإشعاع لتعويض التالف وكذا يحصل في مواقع للأعضاء المتعرضة للإشعاع، متسبباً بمرض السرطان وبكل أنواعه وحسب مكانه ومواقع إصابته، مع أسباب أخرى تتعلق بالشخص وتتوافق مع قوته وضعفه. 
ثالثاً: تأثير طاقة إشعاع اليورانيوم على تصميم الـ(DNA) في مواقع المورثات الجينية على الظفيرة وفي أي مكان منها، فتغير أي واحدة أو أكثر من القواعد النتروجينية من مكانها في السلسلة أو فقدانها أو تغير تتابع تسلسلها أو دوران موقعها بسبب قوة الإشعاع المخترق لبناء الـ(DNA)، أو فقدان حتى ذرة واحدة أو زيادتها، فإنه يؤثر في الصفة أو الصفات الوراثية المسؤولة عنها تلك المواقع والجينات المتغيرة بسبب الإشعاع، وقد يحصل ذلك بنتائج قبيحة لصور المواليد المشوهة والممسوخة.. كما تعرضه وسائل الإعلام العراقية من صور غريبة من مواليد ما بعد حرب الخليج كضحايا اليورانيوم المنضب، ولابد أنه سيبدو في قابل الوقت في يوغسلافيا وفي العراق من مواليد مشوهة، هي طوابع تذكارية حقيقية من واقع البشرية المعذبة ولمعاني سيادة العلم دون دين صادق لله سبحانه.. وإن هذه الطوابع التذكارية المؤلمة ستبقى الأرحام تطبعها وتقدمها للناس ولن يستطيع أحد أن يمحو آثارها ولأجيال كثيرة قادمة حيث أن فترة نصف عمر اليورانيوم وعناصر سلسلته المشعة حتى الرصاص، تبلغ بالنسبة للكتلة المستعملة في القذائف ملايين السنين، والله تعالى أرحم الراحمين. إن على الإنسانية أن تنتبه إلى مخاطر استخدام هذا السلاح الخبيث الفتاك المروّع الذي يخرب بصمت ودون ضجة ولملايين السنين الإنسان والبيئة، وهو كما رأينا يؤثر على مستخدميه مثلما يؤثر على ضحاياه - ولو أن تأثيره أبلغ في الضحايا وأراضيهم لأنه شر مستطير والشر الحقيقي لا يفلت منه أحد، فهاهم جنود التحالف الذين استخدموه يعانون كما يعاني العراقيون، إلا أن الأثر النفسي في الظالم أشد وقعاً منه على المظلوم، أما الذين سلموا من الذين استعملوا هذا السلاح فهم حتماً لن يفلتوا من عذاب الله تعالى يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم. إن الرحمة هي علة الوجود، وسبب الحياة وميزة العقل، ولقد فقدت الإنسانية الرحمة باستعمال هذا السلاح الخبيث القاهر الدائم، وقد فَقَدَ مستعملوه ميزة عقولهم، وإلا فلِم يصاب المسلح بسلاحه؟! وكيف دمّروا أنفسهم وهم يريدون تدمير عدوّهم؟!. وكان هذا السلاح سبباً في تدمير شفرة الحياة ومواقع أسرار معانيها، فهو سلاح موجه لأصل المعاني الحسنة في الكون، إذ بما فيه من إشعاع فهو يسهم في تدمير البيئة، وقد يسهم إذا شاع استخدامه في قادم الوقت في تلويث البيئة وزيادة الاحتباس الحراري الذي تعاني منه الأرض كظاهرة متزايدة التأثير الآن، مما يزيد في الفيضانات حجماً وعدداً في كل أصقاع الأرض، ويؤدي إلى زيادة في مساحات التصحر، وقلة الأمطار وشدة الجفاف الذي تعاني منه معظم بلدان العالم. إن للمعاصي الموبقة هلكات، مثلما للطاعات ورضا الله تعالى خير وبركات فسبحان القائل: (ولو أن أهل الكتاب آمنوا واتقوا لكفرنا عنهم سيئاتهم ولأدخلناهم جنات النعيم * ولو أنهم أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليهم من ربهم لأكلوا من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم منهم أمة مقتصدة وكثير منهم ساء ما يعملون) (المائدة: 65-66). فيا أهل الكتاب احذروا الجبار قاصم الجبارين فإن له مكر لا يأمنه إلا الخاسرون (أفأمنوا مكر الله فلا يأمن مكر الله إلاّ القوم الخاسرون) (الأعراف: 99). تزرعون البؤس والاستغلال والاستبداد في أراضينا ثم تتخذونها ذريعة لتلويث أراضينا لملايين السنين.. أي مكر عظيم هذا! لكننا نؤمن بالله تعالى القائل: ( استكباراً في الأرض ومكر السيئ ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله فهل ينظرون إلا سنّة الأولين فلن تجد لسنّة الله تبديلا ولن تجد لسنة الله تحويلا) (فاطر: 43).


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (27 يونيو 2006)

تأثير طاقة إشعاع اليورانيوم إذا كانت بمقدار أقوى من الحالة الأولى؛ حيث يخترق الإشعاع التركيب الجزيئي للحامض النووي الـ(dna) من خلال اختراق دائم لظله الشحني وتدميره مما يؤدي إلى زيادة في تكاثر الخلايا في الأنسجة المتعرضة للإشعاع لتعويض التالف وكذا يحصل في مواقع للأعضاء المتعرضة للإشعاع، متسبباً بمرض السرطان وبكل أنواعه وحسب مكانه ومواقع إصابته، مع أسباب أخرى تتعلق بالشخص وتتوافق مع قوته وضعفه. ثالثاً: تأثير طاقة إشعاع اليورانيوم على تصميم الـ(dna) في مواقع المورثات الجينية على الظفيرة وفي أي مكان منها، فتغير أي واحدة أو أكثر من القواعد النتروجينية من مكانها في السلسلة أو فقدانها أو تغير تتابع تسلسلها أو دوران موقعها بسبب قوة الإشعاع المخترق لبناء الـ(dna)، أو فقدان حتى ذرة واحدة أو زيادتها، فإنه يؤثر في الصفة أو الصفات الوراثية المسؤولة عنها تلك المواقع والجينات المتغيرة بسبب الإشعاع، وقد يحصل ذلك بنتائج قبيحة لصور المواليد المشوهة والممسوخة.. كما تعرضه وسائل الإعلام العراقية من صور غريبة من مواليد ما بعد حرب الخليج كضحايا اليورانيوم المنضب، ولابد أنه سيبدو في قابل الوقت في يوغسلافيا وفي العراق من مواليد مشوهة، هي طوابع تذكارية حقيقية من واقع البشرية المعذبة ولمعاني سيادة العلم دون دين صادق لله سبحانه.. وإن هذه الطوابع التذكارية المؤلمة ستبقى الأرحام تطبعها وتقدمها للناس ولن يستطيع أحد أن يمحو آثارها ولأجيال كثيرة قادمة حيث أن فترة نصف عمر اليورانيوم وعناصر سلسلته المشعة حتى الرصاص، تبلغ بالنسبة للكتلة المستعملة في القذائف ملايين السنين، والله تعالى أرحم الراحمين. إن على الإنسانية أن تنتبه إلى مخاطر استخدام هذا السلاح الخبيث الفتاك المروّع الذي يخرب بصمت ودون ضجة ولملايين السنين الإنسان والبيئة، وهو كما رأينا يؤثر على مستخدميه مثلما يؤثر على ضحاياه - ولو أن تأثيره أبلغ في الضحايا وأراضيهم لأنه شر مستطير والشر الحقيقي لا يفلت منه أحد، فهاهم جنود التحالف الذين استخدموه يعانون كما يعاني العراقيون، إلا أن الأثر النفسي في الظالم أشد وقعاً منه على المظلوم، أما الذين سلموا من الذين استعملوا هذا السلاح فهم حتماً لن يفلتوا من عذاب الله تعالى يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم. إن الرحمة هي علة الوجود، وسبب الحياة وميزة العقل، ولقد فقدت الإنسانية الرحمة باستعمال هذا السلاح الخبيث القاهر الدائم، وقد فَقَدَ مستعملوه ميزة عقولهم، وإلا فلِم يصاب المسلح بسلاحه؟! وكيف دمّروا أنفسهم وهم يريدون تدمير عدوّهم؟!


----------



## الأمير أمير (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا أخى على هذا العرض الجيد لقد أضاف لى معلةمات قيمة عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## khkhateebb (1 أبريل 2011)

حقيقة معلوما ت رائعه
و لكن هل نستنتج ان اليورانيوم238 و الموجود في باطن الارض لايسبب السرطان او اي امراض اخرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

